# Fragen zu Sony Movie Studio platinum 9.0



## nala (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe mein Therad ist in der richtigen Kategorie.
Undzwar hab ich mir überlegt ob ich mir Sony Movie Studio platinum 9.0
kaufen soll, da ich mit der leistung vom Windows Movie Maker nicht allzu zufrieden bin.

Jetzt meine Fragen:

-Verwendet jemand Sony Movie Studio platinum 9.0 ?
-Ist es empfehlenswert ?
-Oder gibt es noch "bessere" Videobearbeitungs Programme, die bei Saturn oder Mediamarkt erhältlich sind ?


Falls es jemand verwendet, könnte er mir ja davon berichten (?) 
& sagen welche Effekte es so gibt ?
ganz wichtige Effekte für mich wären z.B 
Doppelte geschwindigkeit.
Langsame geschwindigkeit.
Clips rückwärtslaufen lassen.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## darkframe (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich arbeite mit Vegas Pro 9, in dem die von Dir gewünschten Funktionen vorhanden sind. Ob es die im Movie Studio auch gibt, kann ich Dir leider nicht genau sagen, meine aber, dass es die Funktionen da auch gibt.

Du könntest aber mal hier nachfragen oder Dir hier die Testversion herunterladen. Die Version Platinum Pro Pack gibt es zum Testen hier.

Ach ja, auf dieser Seite ist ein Vergleich der verschiedenen Versionen zu finden. Da wird allerdings nicht auf Details wie Zeitlupe u.a. eingegangen.


----------



## nala (17. Oktober 2009)

ah. Supi. Dankeschööön


----------

